# TV Wont turn on



## wwe9112 (May 31, 2009)

I couldn't find a TV support form so I figured this was close. Hopefully someone can help me. I have a Phillips TV. We got it maybe 4 or 5 years ago. Roughly - give or take. It will not turn on. Once we get it to turn on, the screen goes out and all there is - is volume. I figured it is a blown compactor; however, I do not know how to take the back off of the TV. I also do not know how to soldier, but a buddy of mine does. I was wondering where - online possibly - could I buy the compactors. Also, I do not have the user manual, so could someone walk me though taking off the back so I can look. I have learned in school how to change compactors, but it's a different ball field when your product is at risk lol. Maybe someone cal give me tips. I do not have the cash to buy a new set, or pay someone to do it, but my buddy known in general how to do it, as do I. We just don't know where to get the parts, or what screws need outed, etc. Here is a pic of the back of the TV - stickers - since I do not know the model. Thanks.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

First, they are capacitors, not compactors.

Second, before you worry about buying and replacing, you need to even find a faulty component. In most cases, there is no apparent faulty component. In such cases, you need schematics and test equipment to isolate the fault.

So figure out how to get the back off and take a look before you worry about anything else. 

*DANGER - there is voltage present in many home electronics even with the AC power cord removed. DEATH can result.


----------

